# The Big Green Egg



## DTK (Jun 30, 2006)

I'm wondering if there are any other Big Green Eggers on the board.

DTK


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jun 30, 2006)

Pastor,

I've thought about getting one of those. Do you have one? How much do they cost and what are some of the benefits of it?


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jun 30, 2006)

What is a 'Big Green Egger'?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jun 30, 2006)

Somebody who cooks with a Big Green Egg of course.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jun 30, 2006)

Ok....


----------



## turmeric (Jun 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SemperFideles_
> Somebody who cooks with a Big Green Egg of course.



an alchemist?


----------



## DTK (Jun 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SemperFideles_
> Pastor,
> 
> I've thought about getting one of those. Do you have one? How much do they cost and what are some of the benefits of it?


Rich,

As far as I'm concerned, the Big Green Egg is the ultimate in smoking meat. For years I used one of those $35-$40 Brinkman smokers with charcoal and a water pan to keep the meat moist. I could smoke a 13lb turkey in about eight hours, having to refill it with charcoal and the pan with more water.

With the Big Green Egg, it's designed in such a way that one no longer needs a water pan to keep the meat moist (It holds the moisture in). And I can smoke the same turkey, even a 15 pounder in about three hours. 

They are a bit expensive, anywhere from $800 to $1000 plus depending on where you purchase it, and what accessories you buy with it.

DTK


----------



## Rich Barcellos (Jul 1, 2006)

Pastor DTK is a master of the Big Green Egg. He has totaly subdued that thing for the glory of God and the good of human bellies. I have tasted the fruit and it is quite yummy. And, Pastor David has also mastered the art of eating what he smokes.


----------



## rmhainlen (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rich Barcellos_
> Pastor DTK is a master of the Big Green Egg. He has totaly subdued that thing for the glory of God and the good of human bellies. I have tasted the fruit and it is quite yummy. And, Pastor David has also mastered the art of eating what he smokes.






That provided the much needed laugh at 2 in the morning.
Maybe if they weren't so expensive, I would get one.


----------

